

Bruce Schneier: Threat of 'cyberwar' has been hugely hyped - cwan
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/07/07/schneier.cyberwar.hyped/index.html

======
rfreytag
The process of extending government control:

1\. Select industry.

2\. Cherry pick examples of failure.

3\. Catchy name for the fear.

4\. Amplify public fear of failures.

5\. Regulate and tax.

